# Combo for betting



## bettip365 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Combo bet for today 22/02/2010

Hoffenheim  Vs B M Gladbach  0 : 1/2

AC Ajaccio  Vs Caen  0 : 0

Dijon  Vs Metz  0 : 0

Combo Picks : 
Hoffenheim -1/2  
Caen -0
Metz -0
--------------
K = 6.2 Place 50$
*


----------



## Marco22 (Feb 22, 2010)

Man if you realy like to get profit, start to play singles at all...

I support professional betting with brain using  so check statistics do what you like, but play singles too, that's my advice for you.
I'd like also to share with u *********** probably that site will learn you how to set a stakes for single matches.
They bet a lot in bundesliga and bundesliga 2, so you'll find something special for u there.

Believe me that's only way to get profit on betting in some longer period, combos won't make you winning all the time.

*** Advertising is allowed only in "Advertising section" and in your signature.


----------

